# Quick Rural Metro San Diego Question



## brian328 (May 31, 2013)

I had an interview with Rural Metro San Diego not too long ago and I was wondering what happens next. If they would like to go forward with hiring you, when do they notify you that you will be hired (day after interview, week after, etc)? If they are not interested in hiring you, do you receive an email saying you will not be hired? Thank you in advance for the responses.


----------



## dC0m (May 31, 2013)

How long ago was your interview? If it was more than 2 weeks ago, perhaps give them a follow up call/email? 

I'm also in San Diego and I know R/M was hiring less than 20 EMT positions (probably around 17 or so). I would give them a follow up call, that way, if you were turned down, you can focus your efforts elsewhere.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

I live in LA but I'm in the Army Reserves and my unit drills in San Diego. I always see Rural Metro's station off the 15 going to drill, and I always see their rigs on the street (doesn't help that the Reserve Center is within site of a Kaiser hospital lol), so I've always wondered about them. 

Say I decide to move from LA to SD, if I already have IFT experience would R/M put me on a 911 rig (assuming I got hired)? Or do they require a certain amount of time doing IFT for them before allowing you to do 911?


----------



## brian328 (May 31, 2013)

dC0m said:


> How long ago was your interview? If it was more than 2 weeks ago, perhaps give them a follow up call/email?
> 
> I'm also in San Diego and I know R/M was hiring less than 20 EMT positions (probably around 17 or so). I would give them a follow up call, that way, if you were turned down, you can focus your efforts elsewhere.



It has not quite been 2 weeks yet, but I will follow up with them at that point.




Jim37F said:


> I live in LA but I'm in the Army Reserves and my unit drills in San Diego. I always see Rural Metro's station off the 15 going to drill, and I always see their rigs on the street (doesn't help that the Reserve Center is within site of a Kaiser hospital lol), so I've always wondered about them.
> 
> Say I decide to move from LA to SD, if I already have IFT experience would R/M put me on a 911 rig (assuming I got hired)? Or do they require a certain amount of time doing IFT for them before allowing you to do 911?



From what I have read, you will start on an IFT rig that OCCASIONALLY runs 911 calls. After a certain amount of time (I believe at least 6 months), you can "bridge" onto an ALS rig and run 911 calls. You have to test to get on to the ALS rig and positions open up as needed.


----------



## dC0m (May 31, 2013)

I don't work for R/M, but I did a few ride-alongs with their BLS units. I'll try my best to chime in with the limited knowledge I have (take every word I say with a grain of salt..).

Their BLS units handles mostly IFTs with the occasional 911 calls. Most of their 911 calls are handled by their ALS units, but occasionally, you (the BLS unit) might get downgraded 911 calls. I'm not sure what is the timeframe before you are able to work with an ALS rig, but from what I've heard, you have to have some experience with their BLS unit before you can move up to riding with the ALS unit.

A few of the EMTs I rode with, were with the company for at least a year. They were also in medic school (or about to start medic school) and that's why they got to work on an ALS rig.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 1, 2013)

You have to be with the company 6 months before you can apply and test to go bridged.  Any R/M BLS can be dispatched at any time to run a level 4 911 call or in cases that the city is hammered will run level 1 calls with an Engine and transport that Fire/Medic and the pt. 

The 6 month probationary period is sometimes waved when needs are high for bridged EMT's, but that isn't often.

Brian, it can be 2 to 4 weeks before they call you about being hired or denied.  If it's been about 2 weeks, it wouldn't hurt to follow up.


----------



## brian328 (Jun 1, 2013)

Monkey said:


> Brian, it can be 2 to 4 weeks before they call you about being hired or denied.  If it's been about 2 weeks, it wouldn't hurt to follow up.



thank you for the response. i will follow up with them on tuesday (my two week mark).


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm assuming if you haven't heard back from them by now, that you probably weren't selected. From my understanding, they made notifications on Thursday and Friday of this week.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

Monkey said:


> You have to be with the company 6 months before you can apply and test to go bridged.  Any R/M BLS can be dispatched at any time to run a level 4 911 call or in cases that the city is hammered will run level 1 calls with an Engine and transport that Fire/Medic and the pt.
> 
> The 6 month probationary period is sometimes waved when needs are high for bridged EMT's, but that isn't often.
> 
> Brian, it can be 2 to 4 weeks before they call you about being hired or denied.  If it's been about 2 weeks, it wouldn't hurt to follow up.



**Duplicate posting**


----------



## brian328 (Jun 2, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm assuming if you haven't heard back from them by now, that you probably weren't selected. From my understanding, they made notifications on Thursday and Friday of this week.



just out of curiosity... how do you know they notified people thursday/friday?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

brian328 said:


> just out of curiosity... how do you know they notified people thursday/friday?



I was called and extended an offer of employment.


----------



## brian328 (Jun 2, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I was called and extended an offer of employment.



gotcha! thank you.


----------



## energystar (Jun 2, 2013)

What is the starting pay for a new hire?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

energystar said:


> What is the starting pay for a new hire?



$10/hr unless you have previous San Diego County EMS experience.


----------



## energystar (Jun 2, 2013)

Got it and are the 911 cars in house? Is it a mix of day cars and 24s?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

energystar said:


> Got it and are the 911 cars in house? Is it a mix of day cars and 24s?



I'm not sure. I start my New Hire Orientation on June 24th.


----------



## brian328 (Jun 2, 2013)

energystar said:


> Got it and are the 911 cars in house? Is it a mix of day cars and 24s?



911 cars are in-house on A, B, and C shifts (24hr). Not sure about day cars, but i believe they are 12hr shifts that work like: 3 on, 4 off, 4 on, 3 off, etc.. they prob have 8's and 10's along with a couple random 4's for special events.


----------



## energystar (Jun 2, 2013)

How is the relationship with SD city fire and R/M?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

energystar said:


> How is the relationship with SD city fire and R/M?



They've been providing EMS alongside SD city fire since 1997, so I'd venture to guess that there is a good working relationship between both organizations. I don't work for them as of yet, so hopefully one of R/M's current employees can chime in here.


----------



## USMCemt (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you like working for R/M, CODEBru1984? I have an interview this week, so I am trying to find some information about them. How was the orientation because I am also a current nursing student, so I want to see how the schedule is.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

USMCemt said:


> How do you like working for R/M, CODEBru1984? I have an interview this week, so I am trying to find some information about them. How was the orientation because I am also a current nursing student, so I want to see how the schedule is.



I'll shoot you a PM.


----------

